# هندسة التعدين و الفلزات



## MetaMining (18 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

اخوكم في الله مصطفى خريج هندسة التعدين والفلزات جامعة اسيوط 2007

اعمل حاليا كمهندس مواد و ارغب بالعمل في مجال التعدين او الفلزات بحثت كثيرا في مجال الفلزات و لكن بدون فائدة و اخذت كورسات ndt و قدمت في مكاتب الفلزات و لكن الظاهر انهم اكتفوا بالاعداد الكبيرة التي لديهم فما الحل ارجو من اخواننا مهندسين الفلزات ان يفيدونا بهذا الشأن و يذكروا لنا الاماكن السهل الالتحاق بها و تاخذ مهندسين فلزات بدون اي شروط او وسايط و كيفية التواصل معهم.

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## goodzeelaa (19 سبتمبر 2009)

هلا بالشاب التعديني الجديد 
اولا يا هندسهمافيش مكاتب اسمها مكاتب فلزات ! ده اول هام
المكاتب الي انتا بتدور علي الشغل فيها اسمها مكاتب تفتيش او جوده او ndt 
ثانيا شوف بتروجت و كهروميكا و اوراسكوم
وبلاش اليأس الي انتا فيه ده انتا ليسه في الاول وربك كريم اسعي و هتلاقي
دفعه 2006 اسيوط


----------



## جاسبر (7 فبراير 2010)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته أنا بحاجة لمعلومات عن فولاذ بوهلر أو k100 و من يساعدني له جزيل الشكر و الثواب


----------

